# Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme



## Baerenstein (9. Februar 2009)

*Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Hallo! Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für einen Core i7 920 und weitere Komponenten.

Wollte eigentlich komplett mit Wasser kühlen, zu mindestens die CPU, dann das Motherboard (Asus Rampage 2 Extreme)mit SB,NB,MosFets. Zudem wollte ich mir die Option offen halten später eventuell ne GTX 285 von Zotac zu kühlen. RAM und HDD lass ich jetzt mal außer Acht. Weil ich selber davon nicht zuviel halte erstmal.
Es soll mit dem System auf jeden Fall oced im 24/7 Betrieb laufen können. Aber auch mal zu Testzwecken ausreichen um alle Komponenten des PC's auf ein Maximum zu takten. So in der Art "schauen ma mal was geht".
Dann noch ne kleine Info zum Gehäuse und die Art der Verbauung. Es handelt sich um "Thermaltake Kandalf" als Gehäuse und wenn es fertig ist soll man es auch net unbedingt sehen. Bis auf die Radis am Deckel oder an der Seite wären noch okay. Kommt drauf wo sie später hinkommen.

Und eine Frage hätte ich da schon. Und zwar lohnt es sich beim MB die SB und NB zu kühlen oder haltet ihr das für weniger rentabel.

Dann überlege ich die ganze Zeit ob ein 360er Radiator nicht ausreichen würde, weil in meinem Thermaltake Kandalf auch net ganz so wahnsinnig Platz ist. Oder vielleicht noch ein 120er als Zusatz dabei gemacht. Wäre dankbar ür Vorschläge


Also erstmal zur Pumpe, da dachte ich an eine "Innovatek (Eheim) HPPS Plus" -->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe Innovatek HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe 49001

Als Ausgleichsbehälter wäre dann der hier -->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehälter blau Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehälter blau 45046
denke da kann man nicht viel falsch machen, oder?

Den Radiator habe ich noch net genau ausgesucht, weil ich wie in meiner Frage oben bereits erwähnt noch net genau weiß was ausreichend ist
Aber dachte zunächst mal an den hier "*NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2 (mit Alurahmen) --->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2 NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2 (mit Alurahmen) 35034*
oder sogar den *NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 (mit Alurahmen) --->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 (mit Alurahmen) 35038*

Dann als CPU Kühler kann ich mich net so entscheiden. Welchen könntet ihr denn empfehlen. Bis jetzt habe ich persönlich den hier im Ausblick: "*Aquacomputer cuplex XT di" --->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") Core i7 Sockel 1366 Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") Core i7 Sockel 1366 10192
*oder vielleicht einen von Koolance. Hat vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern für de Sockel 1366*?

*Wenn es Mainboard auch gekühlt werden soll, dachte ich bei den Chipsätzen an in diese beiden hier "MIPS" --->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme Dual-Chip POM 14189
oder an "Koolance" --->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance MB-ASR2E (ASUS Rampage II Extreme) 14214
denke die eignen sich am besten weil sie ja halt beide Chips gleichzeitig kühlen. Da sie net wesentlich teurer sind wie 2 einzelne für SB und NB.
Für die MosFets dachte ich an EK Waterblocks --->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Mosfet X58 Kit EK Water Blocks EK-Mosfet X58 Kit 15148. Die sollen doch angeblich ganz gut sein?

Für die Grafikkarte dachte ich an einen Komplettkühler der die Rams und Spawa auch gleich mitkühlt. nur da habe ich bisher noch nicht richtig danach geschaut, aber mir mal den hier provisorisch ausgesucht --->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX 285GTX (G200b) G1/4" 12213
vielleicht kann man mir jemand dafür einen besseren empfehlen. aber das ist momentan net so wichtig. Ich will die Wasserkühlung erstmal ohne die Grafikarte betreiben. Ist nur gedacht um eventuell mal später bei guter Laune und schönen Wetter nachzubestellen .

Dann halt noch die Lüfter, wobei die Auswahl dort net grad klein ist. Weiß ja auch net wieviele (hängt vom Radi ab), aber welche wäre schonmal interessant. Ich persönlich dachte an die 120er Noctua --->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noctua NF-P12-1300 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78057
lass mir aber auch gerne bessere bzw. effektivere zeigen.
Wollte zudem noch einen von denen als einzigen Gehäuselüfter (neben dem Netzteil von BeQuiet ^^) verwenden und zwar vorne für die Front! Der soll halt reinpusten. Langt ein einziger Gehäuselüfter oder wären doch mehr zu empfehlen?

Jetzt kommt halt noch das ganze Kleinkram wie Anschlüsse, Schläuche, welche Kabel und so dabei. Da muss ich mir noch einige Gedanken dazu machen was ich genau will, aber vielleicht kann mir da jemand auch noch zusätzlich Hilfestellung geben was sinnvoll ist und was nicht. Speziell welche Anschlüsse ausreichend sind und zum Beispiel Knickschutzfeder, Durchflussanzeige, welche Art von Temperaturüberwachung.


Bedanke mich jetzt schonmal im Voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Du hast dir schon gut Gedanken gemacht, aber eines vergessen: Wie schwer darf das Projekt dein Konto belasten?


----------



## Baerenstein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Also es sollte net allzu teuer sein. Habe mir aber jetzt keine bestimmte Grenze gesetzt. Für was gutes, spar ich auch gerne. Aber gedanklich habe ich so an die 500 oder auch 600er Grenze gedacht mit allem drum und dran


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Muss die Wakü unbedingt intern sein`


----------



## Baerenstein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Also es sollte eigentlich schon intern sein. Kann aber auch gerne so gemacht werden das man in die Seitenwand oder Deckel nen Loch schneidet, kein Thema, aber grundlegen alles drin.

Das finde ich okay --->Hidekis Kandalf Wakü - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für PC
nur stört mich die Sache mit dem Netzteil, ob das auch so problemlos klappt


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Deine Zusammenstellung  ist soweit okay,bis auf die Pumpe und CPU-Kühler.

Als Pumpe würd ich auf Laing setzen und als CPU-Kühler-entweder EK Supreme oder Heatkiller.

Radiator muss einiges kühlen,also nich unbedingt Geld dran sparen.

Bsp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du  weißen Schlauc magst,kannst bei A-C Shop welchen bestellen.


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Bei der Hardware würde ich einen Triple+ einen Single Radi am 120er Lüfterplatz verbauen. Als Kühler KEINEN Ek Supreme (Mega flusensieb und Durchflussbremse), Pumpe Aquastream XT oder Laing. (wobei ich die AS Xt wegen der Funktionen vorziehe), Schlauch 16/10 mit Perfect Seal Tüllen, AGb in den 5,25" Schacht.

Kannst du nicht einen Feser Quad in die Front bauen?


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Feser Quad in der Front wäre natürlich ein Traum,aber ich gleube nicht dass der passt. Da muss auch noch ein AGB 5,25"  und Laufwerk drüber passen.

Welchen CPU-Kühler soll er denn nehmen,wenn nicht Supreme ?

Finde den Supreme super und so ne Bremse ist er auch nicht - habe mit ihm Graka und Board ,immernoch ~ 165 l/h Durchfluss mit ner Laing Ultra.

Die Aquastream XT hat zwar mehr Funktionen,die man nur mit nem Aquaero voll benutzen kann und man braucht den ganzen Schnick schnack nicht ,denn wozu regeln ? 
Außerdem ist die Laing viel kleiner und platzsparender und bietet minimal mehr Leistung als die AS Xt.

Gegen zusätzlichen 120er Radi spricht nichts dagegen,falls Platz vorhanden.


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



> Welchen CPU-Kühler soll er denn nehmen,wenn nicht Supreme ?


Den Heatkiller 3.0 Cu. Der Ek ist DIE Mega Bremse schlechthin. Unterschied zwischen dem und einem D-tek Fuzion= satte 40l/h.



> die man nur mit nem Aquaero voll benutzen kann


Woher hast du denn den Blödsinn?


----------



## martensch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

EK ist schon eine Druchflussbremse, da hat MADZ wiedereinmal mehr recht  aber ich habe mit einer laing plus immer noch maaassig durchfluss! 

Hast Du Dir schon überlegt in ein neues hochwertiges Gehäuse zu investieren? z.b. silverstone TJ07 (da hätte der feser quad sehr gut platz) oder ein Lian Li (A70 oder A71, auch da würde der Feser quad reinpassen)

zum MB, das Rampage II extreme hat doch einen fusionblock, d.h. du musst nicht die ganze heatpipe entfernen sondern nur den fusionblock (EK z.b.) kaufen und jut is....


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

@ Madz

Klar ist der EK Supreme ne Bremse im Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern,aber da kommt auch die Leistung her in Kombination mit ner starken Pumpe wie die Laing Ultra.

Ob 165 l/h ,oder 205 l/h  

Die 40l/h mehr Durchfluss resultieren in 0,5°K bessere Temps höchstens.

Du hast ja selber ne Laing  und weißt dass man die nicht drosseln muss,damit die leise ist,also sind die Features der AS Xt zum Teil unnötig.


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



> aber da kommt auch die Leistung her in Kombination mit ner starken Pumpe wie die Laing Ultra.


Die Ultra braucht kein Mensch, weil sie zu laut ist.



> Du hast ja selber ne Laing


Falsch, seit gestern (endlich) nicht mehr. Bin wieder da, wo ich vor 24 Monaten und einigen Pumpenwechseln war. Bei einer Aquastream XT Ultra.

Siehe hier: http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548732http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548732


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Ich habe es schon 100 mal gehört,dass die Laing Ultra laut sei,aber ich kann es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Gut entkoppelt ist meine so gut wie lautlos.
Meine Wakü ist auf Silent getrimmt und die Yate Loon @ 1350 RPm sind das lauteste im ganzen System.

Wie ist die Aquastream im Vergleich zu Laing was Durchfluss angeht ? Hast du vllt. Werte ?

Grüße House


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Nein, habe momentan keinen Durchflussensor integriert. Wäre aber auch sinnlos, da währende des Umbaus nochmal 3 Kühler hinzugekommen sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Deine Zusammenstellung  ist soweit okay,bis auf die Pumpe und CPU-Kühler.
> 
> Als Pumpe würd ich auf Laing setzen und als CPU-Kühler-entweder EK Supreme oder Heatkiller.



Entweder - oder.
Seine Pumpe passt gut zu nem Heatkiller, viel mehr braucht man da nicht. Nur wenn er beim XT di bleiben will (würde aber zumindest den HD nehmen, wenns schon nicht WC oder D-Tek sein soll), wäre eine Laing empfehlenswert.

Der Rest der Zusammenstellung ist imho okay.
Radi ist immer eine Frage der Lüfterstärke - n Triple bietet auf alle Fälle schon spürbar bessere Temperaturen oder geringere Lautstärke, als eine Luftkühlung. Ob man noch nen Single dazu nimmt, oder ob es einem vorerst reicht, kann man dann ja entscheiden.
Bei Chipsatzkühlern gilt: Hauptsache, sie passen.
Watercool hat noch den Vorteil, dass man die Bodenplatten einzeln nachkaufen bzw. sich auch selbst basteln kann, so dass man beim nächsten Mainboardtausch ggf. Geld spart.


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



> Watercool hat noch den Vorteil, dass man die Bodenplatten einzeln nachkaufen bzw. sich auch selbst basteln kann, so dass man beim nächsten Mainboardtausch ggf. Geld spart.


Bei einem Stückpreis von 8€ lohnt der Selbstbau eher weniger.


----------



## Baerenstein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und Ratschläge.

zum Gehäuse: Also es sollte schon das Thermaltake benutzt werden nach Möglichkeit. Weil es auch seinen Preis hatte und ich net unbedingt Mehrkosten (für neues Gehäuse) verursachen will die man eventuell vermeiden kann. Hört sich vielleicht ein bischen konfus an, aber so ist/war halt mein Gedankensprung. 
Einen Fezer Quad wird wahrscheinlich net reinpassen. Weil ich net wüsste wo ich das 52cm lange Teil unterbringen soll. Habe ja auch mindestens 2-3 Festplatten und 2 optische Laufwerke.
Eine Tripple Radi mit noch nem zusätzlichen Single 120er würde bestimmt gehen. Vielleicht auch als Zusatz ein Dual Radi.

@Dr.House vielen Dank für deine Zusammenstellung, echt klasse.

Also wie ich das dann hier rauslese soll ich doch auf eine HPPS+ (hat die Nachteile?) verzichten und zu einer Aquastream XT oder Laing DDCgreifen??? 

CPu-Kühler??? Also was wäre denn an dem Aquacomputer ( egal ob jetzt xt oder hd, wobei doch der xt normal der bessere ist) nicht so gut? Frage nur aus neugier. Ansonsten finde ich den Heatkiller 3 ganz gut. Der EK spricht mich irgendwie net so an, weiß auch net.

Wegen dem Fusionsblock für das Rampage 2 Extreme, also davon halte ich net wirklich viel, dann lieber ganz oder gat net. Oder sieht das jemand noch anderst?

Also Schläuche dann doch lieber die bischen größeren? Und die Lüfter von Yate Loon? Sind die so gut? Hatte von denen noch nicht viel gehört.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Schnickschnack wie Durchflussanzeige und Knickschutzfedern und co aus.


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Ne Laing oder Aquastream XT haben natürlich mehr Power als die HPPS+ .
Wenn du schon mal Geld für Wakü ausgibst,dann gleich vom feinsten. (mit wenig Aufpreis)

Als Kühler kannst du auch den XT nehmen. Habe  nur schlechte Erfahrung mit Plexi-Kühlern gemacht (Undicht - Board und Ram tot),deswegen. Aber die Leistung stimmt . Wenn du den Heatkiller besser findest,dann steht nix im Wege (Leistungstechnisch nehmen die sich net viel)

So nen Fusionsblock ist schon mal günstiger als Komplettkühler,aber ich glaube nicht dass die Temps besser wären -- deswegen Komplettkühler (lohnt sich nur wenn du das Board nicht bald verkaufst)

Die Yate Loon Lüfter sind schon mal gute Lösung zw. Lautstärke/Leistung finde ich.  Habe schon mal andere ausprobiert ,aber die Loonies sind bis jetzt am besten. Mit ner Lüftersteuerung kannst du die auch mal runterregeln bei bedarf.

Knickschutzfedern brauchst du bei den dicken Schläuchen kaum,die machen schon sehr enge Radien mit und knicken nicht ab.
Normale optische Durchflussanzeige brauchst du eigentlich nicht - ein Blick auf den AGB und fertig.


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



> CPu-Kühler??? Also was wäre denn an dem Aquacomputer ( egal ob jetzt xt oder hd, wobei doch der xt normal der bessere ist) nicht so gut?


Der HEatkiller kühlt besser und hat die besseren Durchflusswerte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



Madz schrieb:


> Bei einem Stückpreis von 8€ lohnt der Selbstbau eher weniger.



Wenn man schon nen M3 Schneider hat, spart man immer noch 
Geht aber darum, dass man so auch Boards bestücken, die Watercool nicht unterstützen möchte.



Baerenstein schrieb:


> Also wie ich das dann hier rauslese soll ich doch auf eine HPPS+ (hat die Nachteile?) verzichten und zu einer Aquastream XT oder Laing DDCgreifen???



Siehe Guide - die HPPS+ ist nur eingeschränkt regelbar, die Aquastream XT erreicht zu dem eine höhere Maximalleistung. die Laing liegt noch n Stück drüber, hat aber andere Nachteile.



> Wegen dem Fusionsblock für das Rampage 2 Extreme, also davon halte ich net wirklich viel, dann lieber ganz oder gat net. Oder sieht das jemand noch anderst?



Er ist zumindest billig.
Wenn du den Originalblock nicht nutzen willst, kannst du auch mal gucken, ob es eine passende Alternative gibt - reduziert die Zahl der Kühler immer noch drastisch und die Garantie bleibt erhalten.



> Also Schläuche dann doch lieber die bischen größeren?



Jenseits von 8/11 Geschmackssache.



> Und die Lüfter von Yate Loon? Sind die so gut? Hatte von denen noch nicht viel gehört.



Sie sind billig und in neuem Zustand i.d.R. leise. Dafür verschleißen die Lager deutlich schneller als bei gleich leisen S-Flex, Multiframe oder Noctua und der Anlaufwiederstand ist auch höher.



> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Schnickschnack wie Durchflussanzeige und Knickschutzfedern und co aus.



Schnickschnack halt - für die einen interessant (Durchflussmesser), in einigen Fällen praktisch (Federn), aber eigentlich gehts auch ohne.


----------



## martensch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

vorteil vom fusionblock ist sicherlich der günstigere preis, da du nur einen kühlblock brauchst und nicht 4 (2x mosfet, 1x SB, 1x NB) und ich wage zu behaupten, dass die temps mit einzelnen kühlern nicht besser werden. mit fusionblock meine ich so was: Swiftech

zur pumpe: ob jetzt laing oder AS, das ist eine glaubenssache, sitmmts MADZ? 

CPU, der watercool ist schon wirklich gut!! da geht nichts falsch....

schlauch kann ich dir nur den DangerDen 16/10 ans herz legen, den verlegst du in den engsten radien ohne probleme... anschlüsse würde ich perfect seal nehmen, P/L am besten

schnickschnack kannst du dann als goodies je nach budget noch dazunehmen, aber ich würde wenn noch was übrigbleibt lieber in einen besseren radi, z.b. von feser und in ein neues gehäuse investieren.


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



> zur pumpe: ob jetzt laing oder AS, das ist eine glaubenssache, sitmmts MADZ?


Geschmackssache trifft es eher. Die Laing hab ich mir nur für mein V350 gekauft, weil dort nichts anderes Platz hatte.


----------



## Baerenstein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Also ich denke mir mal das die Temps mit Sicherheit besser sein werden wenn ich alles einzeln auf em MB kühle als mit dem Fusion Block. Oder nocj jemand Einwände?

Also soweit bin ich jetzt schon ein gutes Stück weiter, nur ist immer noch die Sache mit dem CPU-Kühler. Bis jetzt ist der Tipp von Madz mein Favorit, der Heatkiller Rev.3 (ohne LC oder LT).
Und halt mit em Radi, aber da muss ich die Tage mal mein Gehäuse genau inspizieren. Weil ich es doch schon gerne behalten will. Achso, ist es egal ob ich jetzt einen Tripple mit einem Single verwende oder besser zum Beispiel zwei mal nen Dualen.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen Link zu den Anschlüssen und dem Schlauch, komm da net so weiter


----------



## martensch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



Madz schrieb:


> Geschmackssache trifft es eher. Die Laing hab ich mir nur für mein V350 gekauft, weil dort nichts anderes Platz hatte.


 
das stimm so nicht ganz: MILLION-DOLLAR-PC.COM [MDPC] | Lian Li PC-V350B by Tremeloes


----------



## martensch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



Baerenstein schrieb:


> Also ich denke mir mal das die Temps mit Sicherheit besser sein werden wenn ich alles einzeln auf em MB kühle als mit dem Fusion Block. Oder nocj jemand Einwände?
> 
> Also soweit bin ich jetzt schon ein gutes Stück weiter, nur ist immer noch die Sache mit dem CPU-Kühler. Bis jetzt ist der Tipp von Madz mein Favorit, der Heatkiller Rev.3 (ohne LC oder LT).
> Und halt mit em Radi, aber da muss ich die Tage mal mein Gehäuse genau inspizieren. Weil ich es doch schon gerne behalten will. Achso, ist es egal ob ich jetzt einen Tripple mit einem Single verwende oder besser zum Beispiel zwei mal nen Dualen.
> ...


 
cih bin wirklich der meinung, dass das P/L verhältnis dieses HP-Blocks sehr gut ist....

ist egal, ob 2 dual oder einen triple mit einem single... aber wenn du schon einen triple hast und in zukunft mal auf 2 triple aufrüsten willst, kommt es dich wiederum günstiger!


----------



## Baerenstein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

ich habe mal ein Gehäuse gefunden welches mir gefallen würde falls ich ein neues hole. Irgendwie hat es was, Es ist zwar nicht das schönste, aber ich habe es immer wieder im Auge. Und wenn ich jetzt noch das Projekt Wasserkühlung dabei nehme, dürfte vom Platz her einiges möglich sein.

Hardware Thermaltake Mozart TX Big-Tower silber/schwarz VE1000BNS - hoh.de


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Bitte, bitte... verabschiede doch von Thermaltake. Es gibt für das selbe/etwas mehr Geld, deutlich bessere, hochwertigere Lösungen.


----------



## Baerenstein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

und welche zum Beispiel? aber bitte welche mit auch sehr viel Platz und unter 200 euro. 300 Euro lege ich zum Beispiel nicht hin. Okay, habe auch immer gesagt das ich nie 300 für ein Mainboard ausgeben werde. Aber trotzdem


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Zum Beispiel:

Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz (HAF932-KKN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder

Lian Li PC-A70B schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei beiden kann man ohne viel Basteln einen Triple verbauen.


----------



## nemetona (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

In der Preisklasse bis 200€ wär das Coolermaster Cosmos S auch eine Erwähnung wert, dies ist direkt für die Montage eines Triple Radies vorgesehen, komplett ohne Basteln.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Baerenstein (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

oh mann ich kann mich mit den Gehäusen einfach net entscheiden. Die Lian li gefallen mir optisch am besten. Aber das Mozart geht mir auch so gut ab. Weiß net, es hat irgendwas. Ist das so schlecht? Weil ich mit dem Kandalf wo ich jetzt habe eigentlich top zufrieden bin


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Sagen wir so, ich kennen einen Fall (zugegeben sehr krassen), in dem konnte der User seine Karten nicht festschrauben, weil das ganze Case schief war. Transportfehler ausgeschlossen. An anderen Stellen erbaut TT billigstes Plastik usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Beim Mozart wird afaik recht wenig Plastik verwendet - das Problem, dass soviel Gehäuse bei so wenig Geld und Gewicht nicht gerade dickes Blech bedeutet, bleibt aber bestehen.
So starkes Verziehen aufgrund von Transport dürfte beim Mozart aber allein die Größe des Case verhindern.


----------



## Baerenstein (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

das ist was mir noch gefällt. vor allem keine Türen an der Front, will ich nicht mehr haben. Muss mir mal Gedanken machen ob nicht ein Lian LI, Silverstone oder doch den Mozart von Thermaltake.

Mal noch ne andere Frage. Welchen Shop würdet ihr denn empfehlen um die ganzen Sachen für Wasserkühlung zu bestellen. Ich surf immer nur bei Aquatuning rum. Kann man bei dem bleiben oder empfiehlt sich doch ein anderer?


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Ne, AT ist schon gut.


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Wasserkühlung ★ Case Modding ★ Overclocking ★ Cooling ★ Wasserkuehlung ★ Wasserkühlung

Ansonsten Aquatuning.

MfG


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Vor allem wegen der Rabatt Aktion:

Frühjahrs Rabattaktion von AquaTuning und Liquidluxx! UPDATE, jetzt auch für AT & CH - Forum de Luxx


----------



## martensch (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

www.a-c-shop.de für Produkte, die es bei AT nicht gibt....

zum Gehäuse: Verabschiede Dich von TT... Wie all vor mir schon gesagt haben gibt es viele Hersteller, die für gleich viel / ein bisschen mehr Geld viel bessere Gehäuse hestellen.

Zum Lian li PC A70 kann ich nur sagen, das Gehäuse ist top!!


----------



## Baerenstein (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

wollte nochmal bezüglich der Schläuche fragen. Welche firma/Marke ist zu empfehlen, oder gibt es da keine Unterschiede. Und wegen der Schlauchgröße? Was ist denn nun empfehlenswert um die beste Leistung der Komponenten zu erreichen.

Und noch ne Frage bezüglich einer Aquastream XT oder Laing DDC. Bis zur welchen Radi-Kombi sind die denn ausreichen. Maximal 2 mal 240er oder packen die auch mehr wie zum Beispiel 2 360er?

Welche Anschlüsse brauche ich denn genau? Weiß bis jetzt nur G1/4. aber es gibt so ne Vielfalt. Welche sind denn zu empfehlen. Madz schrieb auch was von Perfect Seal Tüllen, was beseuteten dies?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Firma/Marke macht nen Unterschied bei der Konzentration der Weichmacher im PVC und damit der Biegbarkeit, gerade bei dicken Schläuchen.
Messbare Temperaturunterschiede erreicht man durch dickere Schläuche kaum, aus Verlegegründen sollte PVC-Schlauch (anderer ist komplett zu meiden) mindestens im Format 8/11 daherkommen, wobei wohl auch 10/16 noch leichte Vorteile beim verlegen bringt. (wobei mir persönlich deutlich weniger Leute begenen, denen 8/11 oder 10/13 abknickt, als Leute, die ihre dicken 10/16er Tüllen abfeilen müssen, damit sie überhaupt auf den Kühler passen)

Ob eine Pumpe reicht oder nicht bestimmt in erster Linie der Anspruch des Kühlers. Bei z.B. einem Heatkiller bleibt die Leistung auch noch bei sehr niedrigem Durchfluss nahezu konstant.

Ich persönlich nutz(t)e eine Eheim1046 mit 4 Radiatoren, davon 2 sehr restriktiv (weil groß - 34x30x9cm bzw. 26x21x7,5cm- und mit serrieller Verrohrung, die z.T. mit nur 6mm Innendurchmesser), 2 Schnelltrennkupplungen und 4 Kühlkörpern und habe eine Verstopfung nicht an spürbar höheren Temperaturen, sondern einem noch einmal um 60% verringertem Durchfluss bemerkt.


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



> (wobei mir persönlich deutlich weniger Leute begenen, denen 8/11 oder 10/13 abknickt, als Leute, die ihre dicken 10/16er Tüllen abfeilen müssen, damit sie überhaupt auf den Kühler passen)


Kommt immer auf die eingesetzten Tüllen an.  Mir ist momentan 16/10 lieber, als kleinere Formate.


----------



## Baerenstein (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Hhm!? Aber mit den "Mittelweg 10/13" dürfte ich doch anführsich net viel falsch machen. Wird sich doch bestimmt noch gut verlegen lassen aber auch net direkt knicken.


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Die MItte ist in diesem Fall eben nicht golden, weil der 13/10er schneller als der 16/10 knickt.


----------



## martensch (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## nemetona (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



Madz schrieb:


> Die MItte ist in diesem Fall eben nicht golden, weil der 13/10er schneller als der 16/10 knickt.



Im Grunde stimm ich dir zu, aber aus P/L Sicht hat der 13/10 auch seine Daseinsberechtigung.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Baerenstein (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

So! Erstmal wil ich mich bei allen Leuten bedanken die mir sehr mit ihren netten Ratschlägen weitergeholfen haben. Hoffe ich habe sie nicht zu sehr genervt. Wollte grad nochmal meine fertige Bestellliste posten. Hoffe das soweit alles richtig ist und ich nix vergessen habe. Das einzigste was sich villeicht noch ändert ist der AGB. Wenn dann gegen einen Aquacomputer Aquatube in Zusammenspiel mit einem Aquabay. Aber glaube eher nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

kauf die Boardkühler lieber von Watercool! 

http://www.watercool.de/cms/MB_COOLER/HEATKILLER_SW_NSB_Liste.pdf

Die kann man wenigstens aus dem nächsten Board weiter verwenden und sie kosten weniger. Zudem ist ein Dualradi etwas wenig für die GTX 285, CPU und bOard.


----------



## Baerenstein (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

Also wenn du mir sagst wo ich die Watercool herbekomme? Bei Auqatuning und A-C Shop bekommt man sie nicht für das Board. Und ob die in Zukunft auf weitere Boards passen ist fraglich. Zumal habe ich dann das Problem das ich an dem PCI-E Anschluss die Anschlüsse von dem SB-Bridge-Kühler dann hätte. Auch mies. und mit 60 Euro auch net grad billiger. Den Dual Chip Kühler bekommt man ja auch von anderen Firmen (Mips. EK WAterblock) für 60-70 Euro. Ich hatte nur den Koolance ausgewählt weil das Kopfer vernickelt ist und mir das mit dem silber gut abgeht.

Desweiteren, warum soll der Radiator net reichen. Also der Nexxxos ist doch ein guter radiator. Du hattest doch selber nen Quad zum Beispiel empfohlen. So handelt es sich halt nur um 2 Dual. Ist doch es gleiche. Versteh ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Drisq (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



Baerenstein schrieb:


> Also wenn du mir sagst wo ich die Watercool herbekomme?
> _---snip---_



Watercool hat auf der Homepage auch einen eigenen Online-Shop. Wenn nirgends sonst solltest Du zumindest da alles von denen bekommen, was die noch im Sortiment haben


----------



## Baerenstein (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*

dann muss ich ja schon in 3 Shops bestellen! Und dann wieder Versandkosten, das ist das was mir net gefällt. Und wenn mir keiner sagt das die Watercool Kühler für das MB ne bessere Leistung bzw. Kühlung haben ist es mir egal, Das Board behalte ich sowieso mindestens die nächsten 3 Jahre wenn net noch länger.


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wasserkühlung für Core i7 und Asus Rampage 2 Extreme*



> Und ob die in Zukunft auf weitere Boards passen ist fraglich.


Passen, weil man für 8€/Stk neue Bodenplatten bekommt. Frage mal per Mail bei AT an! Die besorgen dir die Kühler sicher. So sparst du versand. ;9

Mit den Radis habe ich mich versehen. Sind ja zwei. Also habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------

